# Being armed paid off last night....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Last night I was driving the truck home with my wife and girls tailing me in the car when an irate driver cut her off (mistake #1) and tried to cut me off too. When I stood my ground, he got pissed and for about 3 miles down the highway he tried to put me into the wall, slam on his breaks in front of me, etc. After about 3 times of trying to put me into the wall, I just turned my cab light on so he could see me, and brought my Kimber Super Carry Custom .45 into view where he could see it and he immediately backed down. Of course, he went from tough guy trying to impress his girlfriend, to someone who needed the police in a matter of seconds so after I got off the highway, 8 cops from 2 counties and state (including an investigator) were waiting for me. It started with me being instructed to get out with my hands up from the cop's loudspeaker, and ended with standing around and talking guns and hunting with all of these officers. I was treated with the utmost respect, and they even reloaded my handgun and put it, along with my hunting rifle back in my truck  exactly how they found them. They told me how much they appreciate armed citizens, I told them how much I appreciate them, and we went on our merry way.﻿

Last I heard, they were going to find that clown.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How is it that you were stopped, guessing he was the one who reported needing help ? They should know he was if he called it in. Still, those times are not fun. Had a simular thing happen once. This kid was about to throw a hammer through my windsheild till he saw my 629. I did not point it at just held it up. He jumped off the highway right quick.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep, either him or his girlfriend he was trying to impress called the police. When they showed up, they were all standing around laughing about what a joke that guy was and how his story was complete BS.

Apparently he told them that I pointed the gun at him because they asked me if I did. I told them all I did was hold it up high enough for him to see it and that I don't point a gun at anything I don't plan to kill.

It was a wild situation and not a lot of fun. I didn't even want to show the gun but after he got me boxed in, and rolled down his window I really had no idea what was next.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I feel for your wife and girls, not a pleasant thing at the time...but it will teach them there are nuts out there. And being perpared is better than wishing you were.

A car just like a gun is a dangerous weapon. And you were threated I beleive that was due cause. What did the police say about it...??? What was thier official statement to you ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> I feel for your wife and girls, not a pleasant thing at the time...but it will teach them there are nuts out there. And being perpared is better than wishing you were.
> 
> A car just like a gun is a dangerous weapon. And you were threated I beleive that was due cause. What did the police say about it...??? What was their official statement to you ?


The police were very cool about it from the beginning. After telling them I had a CHL, they became even cooler. At one point one of the guys said, while laughing: "This is what happens when a gun comes out on a Sunday night when we're all bored - We'll get you out of here soon."

Their final statement after putting my guns back in the truck the way they found them: "We really love that everyone out here in TX is armed. It makes our job a heck of a lot easier. Be careful out here with your CHL".

They never took a written statement from me, or did any sort of report that I could tell. They just treated that guy like a joke, and acted like I did the right thing. I think it was a good excuse for all of the responding officers to have a little reunion in the Walgreens parking lot.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Way to keep your cool Chris! It just goes to show... "I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6". You did the right thing in quelling the situation before it got out of control. Don't those idiots (people cutting you off) know by now that everyone in Texas carries? I even have a concealed permit here in the peoples republic of california. Good job--keep your family safe!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Close call for sure, I have more than once just slowed way down to keep some Ahole from staying next to me. People seem to get irritated when you don't go 80mph while towing a trailer. You were lucky though that the moron didn't have a gun also and decide to be even stupider.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Don,

Don't think for a minute that I didn't take this very seriously. In fact, I thought about showing the gun more than once, and considered the fact that if I did, I might end up having to use it. It wasn't until he had me boxed in, and I started to see his tinted window roll down that I made that decision to grab the gun.

I wasn't towing the trailer either. We had just dropped it off at storage and we were headed home at 11:00 at night.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't mean to convey that I thought you weren't taking it serious at all. I'm just glad things worked out Ok for you and the family.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good for you Chris. Glad you and your girls are OK. Where bouts were you when this happened?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Good for you Chris. Glad you and your girls are OK. Where bouts were you when this happened?


We were out on 35 around Round Rock. Had just started to get onto the highway when this guy decided he wanted on the highway too, but a couple cars ahead of where he was.

Made an early trip home because of some business issues. Hope to be back out your way in about a week or two. Probably making our way to CO for Christmas (is that even smart to do?







)


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

OF COURSE IT'S SMART TO DO! Still glad you're okay man. Glad you kept your cool and knew when to exhibit a reasonable manner of force when needed to. That's what I always struggle with with my CCW, WHEN? Im sure just as you felt though, you just knew when the right time was to display your strength.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey ebbs,

My opinions before this situation were different. I always said that no one would ever see my gun unless I had drawn it to shoot them. My logic on this was simple.... I did not want some thug coming back and murdering me or my family because I tried to scare him off with a gun. In that situation i'd prefer to let a person steal from me than to draw a gun and not actually use it. I never thought about those who are just ballsy enough to put your life in danger, but not ballsy enough to actually take it.

So... needless to say, i've modified my thinking slightly. Is this a tool to keep people in check? Of course not! But will I use it, without excessive force when I feel my life, or the life of another is in danger, hell yes.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Good philosophy. Really helps with thinking it through. When I first got my CCW two years ago I went through a major philosophical thought process where I asked myself if I could take a life if I absolutely had to. Otherwise, what was the point of carrying it? I feel ultimately I have to be prepared for that responsibility should it arise, and foremost respect what I have on me as a very dangerous tool for protection and possibly even the safety of others over myself. If someone wants to shoot me, fine, I'm at peace with my destination BUT don't try to take someone else's life without them getting the same choice. My struggle over this decision ended when I came to this conclusion:

If someone is threatening to take or is taking the lives of others who are unprotected, they have forfeited the right to have a choice to keep their own life. Simply put, when you take someone else's life in your own hands, you waive the right to keep your own. This is a tough one because it could mean the same thing for me the defender. Once I identify myself as a threat, I paint a bullseye on my chest. Am I willing to field that danger for the possibility of giving someone else (especially my family but not excluding a complete stranger) the chance to make a little more of their life? Heck yes I am.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very good points man. One fact I have struggled with over and over again (especially in TX where everyone carries), is that even as the good guy, there is a high likelihood that I will be shot for displaying a weapon. Even in a situation where everything might seem clear-cut (like a bank robbery), what happens when an armed citizen walks in on me pointing a gun at a now disarmed bank robber? Chances are, i'm going to be the one taking a bullet.

It's a huge responsibility that I take very seriously. I don't carry to protect myself. I carry to protect my family, and those around me. I feel as though it is my responsibility to be there for my fellow citizen. I also feel that if you can legally carry, you should be carrying. It's just the right thing to do.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All well said, some of your thoughts Chris is what was taught to us when I was doing karate, taught how defend yourself and disarm people, walk away from a situation if possible, trained on how to disable and kill was drilled into us so if ever backed into a corner you knew what to do, though we aren't allowed to pack up here I know I have a weapon to use if needed.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I had an incident years ago my exwife and I were in a strange town Stopped at a local drive in for a bite. Then this guy came up seeing we were young started making lewd gestures and winking at my wife with me sitting Right there! I took my lil trusty and laid it on the dash and the guy decided he had enough fun.

My exwife asked me what did I think I was Doing, I said Now he dont have to wonder whether or not I am armed now he knows.

Bottom Line is We were Safe and Noone was hurt and we went on our way!


----------

